# Peter Schrier concert singing Mozart



## passionatesinger (Jan 15, 2018)

Guys what do you think about his interpretation on Mozart Lieder?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

passionatesinger said:


> Guys what do you think about his interpretation on Mozart Lieder?


He can sing the yellow pages and even that sounds good, extremely gifted singer/ conductor.


Must have.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

As a singer, the best you will find, as a conductor, less so.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

NLAdriaan said:


> As a singer, the best you will find, as a conductor, less so.


I disagree on both counts. Schreier was a fine musician and great interpreter, but not blessed with a particularly attractive instrument, which places him at a disadvantage when compared to better endowed singers. And I think that he's a fine conductor in the music he chose to conduct (mostly Bach and Mozart).


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Like Mozart, Schreier is at his best for me in _Abendempfindung_ where his sensitivity to the language and slightly plaintive quality of the voice help make it perhaps the most memorable rendition I've heard from a tenor.


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

I like his singing much better over many well regarded singers. Listen to his Brahms Liebeslieder-Waltzes. He has very pleasant non tiring voice that stay kind of human without "trumpeting". Maybe I am biased because I got into classical often listening his performances on Eterna LPs.
Just bought LP box of Don Giovanni with him as Don Ottavio - good stuff.


----------

